# Looking for other liveaboards with little ones.



## Sjøvind (Aug 17, 2012)

Hallo!
We are currently in the pacific northwest, WA area eventually heading north to BC then south. We are looking to connect with other families in the area or doing the same.
Thank you!
The3ofus


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry we missed you. We were out on the sound several weeks ago.










If you know what marinas you will be frequenting, drop them in here and see who might be there.

Take care and great to seee more families out there!!!

Brian


----------

